# [SOLVED] 'Digital Stylist PC' case?



## synyster31 (Feb 18, 2010)

I've just upgraded my pc to a 750W Corsair PSU & an XFX 5750 Radeon, but now i think i may need to look at a bit of extra cooling. I ovly have the stock fan on an AMD x4 9950 Black CPU.

But i have a seemingly unknown case! Has anyone ever heard of 'Digital Stylist PC' case? I want to buy a case fan or two as this case does seem to have a good air flow.


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: 'Digital Stylist PC' case?*

could you take some pictures of the case?


----------



## synyster31 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: 'Digital Stylist PC' case?*

Not at the minute but i will, its a black case with neon blue L.E.D front 'fins' air intakes and power button & has silver trim up the front corners that says 'Digital Stylist PC' on the right


----------



## Poulton (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: 'Digital Stylist PC' case?*

by any chance did you mean not have good air flow? but back on topic, i also have this case, and am struggling to find any form of model number or id in it. :/

i find it funny you should say it has bad air flow, as i never thought it could be the case, but my pc recently overheated, i took this as a 'clean me!' demand, so as doing so accidentally smeared thermal paste all over myself, removing vast amounts from the cooler/cpu, now, awaiting more thermal grease in post. woohoo, i will get back to you if i find any information on our case 

** edit ** This is not my pc, it is someone else's, but im adament this is yours/ours case, altough this one seems to have the blue light modified onto the back or side? i dunno, mine doesnt have that, shame its picture qualities bad. ;/

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Digital-styli...ItemQQimsxq20100208?IMSfp=TL100208165002r7628


----------



## Poulton (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: 'Digital Stylist PC' case?*

haha, after looking around the net, i stumbled across this.

http://www.pcrus.co.uk/acatalog/ATX_Pc_Case_Ezcool_H550_4BAY__500W_Black.html


----------



## synyster31 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: 'Digital Stylist PC' case?*



Poulton said:


> by any chance did you mean not have good air flow?


No sorry, i meant it looks like it has good airflow but I want some fans to help cool it.

Yes thats the one, but the side LED fan seems to be a mod, unless there are different models?

But i've bought two 120mm fans and they fit fine, i think theres room for various fans by the look of it, depending on your available connections of course


----------

